# CAN control unit



## dilgt (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello, did any of you know company which produce unit to control motor by CAN messages? Probably I will need a simple device just to translate analog throttle signal to CAN code. I Saw post here about GEVCU with price 500$ and Curtis 1310 with price 400$. Maybe you know some others device, cheaper and easy to program.


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

there is this but its for the Leaf motor:

https://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/dilithium-vcu.html


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

If you want to read an analog voltage from the throttle and convert that to a CAN message there are small boards made for that sort of thing.


Do you have CAN message format that you need to create?


One such example is:
http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=FusionCAN32


Another is:
https://www.macchina.cc/catalog


Those two are about USD$89 but there are others, some with WiFi, Bluetooth and GPS built in and still under USD$200


----------

